

Ask HN: which NoSQL database engine is better to use with Common Lisp? - kung-fu-master

I want to find NoSQL database engine which has integration with Common Lisp. I want to use it on one server environment. The main point: easy of use. I like Redis approach with abstract data types (lists, sets, hashes) which is familiar to every developer.
======
Shooter
Then use Redis (perhaps via cl-redis), if that's what you're comfortable with
and it meets your use requirements. Most of the major NoSQL databases have CL
bindings. Most of them are also easy to use. It really depends on what your
specific data persistence needs are...? All of the db engines have different
strengths and weaknesses.

There's cl-mongo (MongoDB), cl-tc (Tokyo Cabinet), de.setf.cassandra
(Cassandra), chillax and clouchdb (CouchDB), etc. etc. [Some are more complete
and performant than others, but you can find a usable CL binding for almost
any NoSQL db. Use a search engine and/or ask on IRC or comp.lang.lisp for
pointers.]

------
nevinera
That surely depends on your application's requirements?

NoSQL is a broad category containing many data persistence strategies and
access characteristics; there is certainly no single tech that will fit every
application best. I'm not any kind of cl pro, but the first step is always to
work out what performance and persistence characteristics you _need_.

